# Slot Roasting



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Not quite in the "home roasting" segment, but still. Does anybody know of any roasters who will hire out their roaster for use? I'm aware of Union, and Google throws up one other (The Good Coffee Cartel), but wondering if there are (m)any others?


----------

